# 127 over 50 blood pressure?



## ditz

Had a read up on this and a bit worried as the 127 is apparently ok but the 50 is really low?

Did it twice and second time got 128 over 48?

What would cause this? On test e at the moment

Any help appreciated


----------



## Craigyboy

http://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-health/conditions/high-blood-pressure.aspx

Have a read about it here mate

Don't worry


----------



## Craigyboy

You probably had low BP before hand and never realised it.

Test would probably make your BP increase (I think)


----------



## bigD29

AAS f*ck with your BP. I never realised it before but its something that all of us need to be aware of and keep an eye on.


----------



## ditz

I'll have a read through that link, thanks!

I did have a google on it, is a tad worrying. I've just bought my own machine so I can keep an eye on it a bit easier now, had it done at the doctors about 2 months before I started test and he said it was 120 something over 80.. So must be a newish thing!


----------



## Craigyboy

It all depends on the time of day you take it at, as your BP is at its lowest during the night and slowly rises upon waking to its max about half way through your day, then it falls slowly again.

So try take it at the same time every time, sit with your feet flat on the floor and lay your arm hat you are testing on a table if you can when taking your BP.

Low BP isn't too much of a concern as long as you are not passing out or becoming very dizzy etc. it's very high or consistently high BP that causes the most concern


----------



## ClareAnne

Craigyboy said:


> It all depends on the time of day you take it at, as your BP is at its lowest during the night and slowly rises upon waking to its max about half way through your day, then it falls slowly again.
> 
> So try take it at the same time every time, sit with your feet flat on the floor and lay your arm hat you are testing on a table if you can when taking your BP.
> 
> Low BP isn't too much of a concern as long as you are not passing out or becoming very dizzy etc. it's very high or consistently high BP that causes the most concern


This ^

Plus dehydration can cause low BP.. also as Craigyboy rightly says depends on the time of the day and how you take it. If you take your BP when you wake up and you are lying down then it is going to be very low. Some people naturally run on low BPs, especially the very fit. I would say only be worried if you are feeling very tired, light headed or dizzy. But if you are concerned just nip and visit your doctor. : )


----------



## ditz

Nice one people, much appreciated!


----------



## moreplates

It's a little low on the diastolic but it could be a natural variation. Dehydration / Epic sodium depletion could be two causes also, but so long as your not symptomatic no problems at all bro.


----------



## MrLulz

Similar to what mine has been recently - systolic in range between 120-140, but the diastolic pretty low (as I understand it) at 40-50.


----------



## ditz

Thought I'd update this, with an admission :lol:

That reading was duff, the cuff that came with my monitor was too small, it just about went round my arm but noticed thismorning there's a maximum range on it and my arms are over it (quite pleased about that)

So went and swapped it for a bigger one and now im consistently getting about 135/70.. Which is more like it 

So yeah I'm thick, but cheers for the help regardless!


----------



## moreplates

your systolic is a bit high and diastolic is a quite low.. you should go see a doctor right away.. its a strange thing.. cuz normally both the pressure get high or low at the same time... but your case is different


----------



## Hotdog147

moreplates said:


> your systolic is a bit high and diastolic is a quite low.. you should go see a doctor right away.. its a strange thing.. cuz normally both the pressure get high or low at the same time... but your case is different


Don't try an scare him ffs! LOL

OP your latest readings are perfectly fine, especially on cycle, just keep an eye on it mate


----------



## ditz

Hotdog147 said:


> Don't try an scare him ffs! LOL
> 
> OP your latest readings are perfectly fine, especially on cycle, just keep an eye on it mate


Lol, I'm guessing he didn't read my last post.

Nice one.. Amazing what difference a cuff that actually fits makes :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero

ditz said:


> Lol, I'm guessing he didn't read my last post.
> 
> Nice one.. Amazing what difference a cuff that actually fits makes :lol:


An incorrect cuff size will give a wrong reading.


----------

